# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Ból sąsiedniego zęba po wyrwaniu ósemki

## asior34

Witam,
mam 'dziwny' problem - dwa tygodnie temu miałem rwaną górną ósemkę. Nie było komplikacji, nic nie puchło, nie bolało. Teraz jednak boli mnie sąsiedni ząb; jest wrażliwy na dotyk i na zimno. Miałem dość dużą "wyrwę" (nadal mam) po usunieciu tej ósemki, bo krzywo rosła i miała strasznie krzywe korzenie (w stronę policzka), czy to może powodować, że sąsiedni ząb jest teraz wrażliwy? Powinienem się tym niepokoić, czy problem minie? Jeszcze patrząc przez lusterko zauważyłem, że głęęboko w jakie ustnej mam taki biały nalot, ale on w ogóle nie boli, co najwyżej go tam czuję, bo boli sam ząb. Udać się do stomatologa, czy problem z sąsiednim zębem zniknie?

----------


## Tooble

miałem kiedyś coś podobnego. myślę, że wdało się zakażenie w dół po wyrwanym zębie i promieniuje na sąsiedni ząb. radzę się udać do stomatologa, najprawdopodobniej poda kilka razy antybiotyk i powinno być po problemie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To nie jest zadne zakazenie, bialo nalot swiadczy ze sie zebodol goi. Natomiast bol moze byc spowodowany tym ze zab jest nadwrazliwy. Trzeba isc i sprawdzic, jak bedzie ok, to kupic paste na nadwrazliwosc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyasior

To ja spowrotem. Okazalo sie, ze to nic takiego. Ząb był długo nadwrażliwy i bolał, ale przestał. Było to widocznie spowodowane wyrwaną ósemką. Miałem po niej duży ubytek... w międzyczasie, gdzieś miesiąc po wyrwaniu zęba wypadł mi skrzep. Ale to nie spowodowało żadnych komplikacji, po prostu tak powinno być.

Odpisuję, żeby ktoś z podobnym problemem mógł przeczytać jak to jest  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## LunaPola

Warto sprawdzac zeby co jakis czas u stomatologa. Ja tego nie robilam i mialam sporo zebow do leczenia co oznacza ze musialam tez troche na nie wydac..... Co do osemki: czeka mnie teraz ekstrakcja. Boli? Nie chce zeby zrobilo mi sie tak jak Tobie po usunieciu... Dlugo sie dochodzi do siebie po takim usunieciu? I co najwazniejsze gdzie isc? (Teraz mieszkam w Warszawie) Kolega chodzil do Implant Art gdzies na Mokotowie. Byl tam ktos jeszcze i moze polecic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To stary temat, ale jeśli ktoś chciałby podobnie jak LunaPola wiedzieć jak jest po usuwaniu ósemki, to opisuję w skrócie.
Przy chirurgicznym usuwaniu (gdy ząb rośnie poziomo) po podaniu znieczulenia niemalże nie czuć bólu (trochę mnie zabolało przy jednym korzonku, ale korzeń miał kształt haka, może dlatego). Cięcia dziąsła w ogóle nie czuć. Samo rwanie jest nieco nieprzyjemne (dziwne uczucie ciągnięcia), ale tragedii nie ma. Zszywanie też nie boli.
Rekonwalescencja trwa trochę długo, najlepiej zaopatrzyć się w zwolnienie lekarskie jeśli jest możliwość. Do 4 dni rośnie opuchlizna (może być naprawdę spora, może boleć przy przechylaniu głowy), po tych 4 dniach zmniejsza się. Miałam też szczękościsk, usta mogłam otworzyć jedynie na małą szerokość. Po tygodniu zdjęcie szwów oraz ćwiczenia na rozszerzanie szczęki. Szczękościsk minął mi ok. 2 tygodnie po zabiegu. Co do bólu po zabiegu: mnie bolało tylko przez pierwszy dzień, przez kolejne jedynie przy używaniu szczęki, gryzieniu, itd. Ale może też boleć dużo bardziej, zależy pewnie od osoby i zabiegu. Mnie akurat bolało bardziej przed usunięciem niż po.

Warto kupić szczoteczkę o małej główce i miękkim włosiu - przyda się na kolejne dni, gdy zęby chce się umyć, a większą szczoteczkę trudno zmieścić do ust (omijać miejsce po zabiegu, nie płukać mocno, ale o tym powinien poinformować dentysta).

Koniecznie należy się zaopatrzyć w miękkie jedzenie - gryzienie boli przez pierwsze dni! Maczane biszkopty uratowały mnie od śmierci głodowej (a przynajmniej od głodówki dnia pierwszego  :Smile:  ). Warto się w nie zaopatrzyć. Mogą być też jogurty, banany (nigdy wcześniej nie wydawały się tak twarde  :Smile:  ), kisiele, chleb tostowy, miękkie sery i konserwy, pasztety (twardsze kawałki mięsa trochę trudno gryźć przez pierwsze 2-3 dni, nawet gotowane udko), soki, gruszki (choćby "ścierane" łyżeczką), gotowane jabłka, ryż miękko ugotowany.
Żadnych ogórków, twardych skórek od chleba, paluszków, surowej marchewki, itp, bo zbyt twarde.

Nie jestem stomatologiem, piszę z perspektywy pacjenta, bo sama miałam chirurgicznie usuwaną ósemkę.
Może komuś się przyda to co napisałam.  :Wink: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Maryane

Mnie bolało około 6 dni po wyrwaniu 8-ki. W tym czasie stosowałam p-bólowe tabletki bez recepty. Ten ból promieniował więc tak, zęby obok, a nawet na górze po stronie wyrwania mnie bolały. Na początku myślałam, ze podczas usuwania coś zostało uszkodzone i dlatego boli (miałam zatrzymaną ósemkę), ale chodziło na szczęście tylko o promieniowaniu bólu.
Co do plynnego jedzenia, zgodze sie z poprzedniczka- dużo kisielków, jogurtów, herbat pitych przez łyzeczke.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no to masz ogromne szczęście ,ze nic nie bylo zadnych komplikacji . bo zazwyczaj wdaje sie suchy zebodół ;/

----------


## celinaPi

Ja też miałam usuwana ósemkę ,z  tym ,ze ona była całkowicie zatrzymana  i trzeba było nacinać dziąsło a potem szycie. USuwałam tą ósemke w stomatologii cichoń w krakowie jak jeszcze tam mieszkałam. fachowy personel , po zabiegu troche spuchłam , ale to mi powiedziano jeszcze przed zabiegiem ,ze taka rzecz będzie miała miejsce .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W sobote wyrywalam w NL 2 zeby. 6 i 7. Po puszczeniu znieczulenia bol jest juz lzejszy ale strasznie promieniuje mi na 5 i 4. Nic zjesc nie moge tak strasznie boli. Niestety wizyta u dentysty jest nie mozliwa teraz poniewaz czekam na karte ubezpieczeniowa. W innym wypadku zaplacila bym kolejne 200 €  :Wink: . Czy ten bol jest normalnyy? Dodam ze dzis jest wtorek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej zapytaj na portalu gdzie ja korzystam i jestem zadowolona: medyczne-forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Ja także przeszłam zabieg wyrwania ósemki i podzielę się, w jaki sposób wyglądało to u mnie . 
Zabieg nie zależał do najprostszych - mam prawie wszystkie ósemki w dziąsłach, więc będzie mnie to czekało jeszcze dwa razy. Oczywiście najpierw trzeba było zacząć odpowiedniego zdjęcia - prześwietelnia (CBCT's - zdjęcie w 3d szczęki).Przygotowanie do zabiegu jest również ważne i każdy chirurg powinien to powiedzieć - należy na tydzień przez zabiegiem przyjmować leki obkurczające naczynia krwionośne (np. 3 razy po 2 tableki dziennie Aescin ale jest dużo zamienników). Nie muszę chyba wspominać, że podczas zabiegu kobiety nie powinny mieć okresu bo utrudnia to proces gojenia  :Wink:  Sam zabieg - znieczulenie zupełnie nie boli, czuje się wszystko, każde szarpnięcie, przecięcie dziąsła, natomiast nic nie boli, więc dla wszystkich spanikowanych - nie ma się zupełnie czego obawiać (pod warunkiem, że zrobi to fachowiec). Szycia zęba- jeśli ktoś miał zszywane dziąsło jak u mnie- również nie boli. 
Sam proces gojenia przebiega bardzo indywidualnie. U mnie wyglądało to tak, że nic mnie nie bolało. Na drugi dzień lekko spuchłam jednak nie była to opuchlizna bardzo duża, do wytrzymania. Najgorzej to przyzwyczaić się do papek - wszystko trzeba rozdrabniać, jest to w pewien sposób uciążliwość. 
Od mniej więcej drugiego dnia od zabiegu zaczęłam płukać zęby płynem Alfa Med z siemieniem lnianym i alantoiną (koniecznie bez alkoholu!), co bardzo łagodziło rankę i przyspieszało proces gojenia się. 4 dni po zabiegu zauważyłam malutki siniak na szczęce - jednak też nie przejmujcie się, jeśli się Wam zrobi coś podobnego. Zimne okłady i do przodu  :Smile:  Lekarz , żeby zapobiec ewentualnemu paskudzeniu się ranki przepisał mi antybiotyk (co 12-13 godzin) i lek przeciwbólowy i przeciwzapalny (Nimesil co 6 godzin). Leki bardzo pomagały, nie czułam bólu, jedynie opuchnięcie i dyskomfort związany ze szwami i brakiem możliwości normalnego przeżuwania. 
Po zdjęciu szwów szczęka na pewno będzie bolała, opuchlizna różnie schodzi, czasami utrzymuje się naprawdę długo. Zęby sąsiadujące również mogą boleć i z tego co słyszałam nawet do miesiąca po zabiegu odczuwa się nadwrażliwość i lekki ból przy gryzieniu zębów obok wyrwanej ósemki. Trzeba uzbroić się w cierpliwość i stosować do wszelkich zaleceń jakie wystosuje lekarz. Jest to zabieg planowy i można się do niego przygotować, żeby zaoszczędzić sobie bólu i niepotrzebnych powikłań. Ja ze swojego miejsca polecam wszystkim klinikę Supradent na Mokotowie w Warszawie i dr. Skrzypczyńskiego. Fachowiec z klasą, wszystko wyjaśni, odpowie na każde pytanie, zabieg wspominam naprawdę dobrze. Jeśli kiedykolwiek wyrywać skomplikowane ósemki to tylko u niego ! 
Wszystkim dużo zdrowia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z taką sprawą najlepiej wybrać się kontrolnie kolejny raz do dentysty. Ja polecam gabinet esthe dent w Wawie, wszystkie zabiegi przebiegają bardzo dobrze i zawsze odpowiadają na moje dziwne pytania i wątpliwości  :Smile: .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się z moimi poprzednikami z pewnością co do jednego- kwestia samopoczucia po usunięciu ósemki jest kwestią całkowicie indywidualną. Ja zdecydowałam się na usunięcie dwóch naraz - górnej i dolnej, żeby przechodzić to cierpienie "tylko" dwa razy. Zabieg wykonywany był w gabinecie QDent na Sokołowskiej w Warszawie, który z resztą pod względem jakości obsługi pacjenta i kwalifikacji personelu serdecznie polecam! Sytuację miałam pozornie prostą, ponieważ wszystkie 4 ósemki są na wierzchu i rosną tak jak każdy normalny ząb rosnąć powinien- prosto. Całość miała potrwać max 30 minut- co jednak przedłużyło się do 1,5h. Powód? Dolna ósemka wyskoczyła szybciutko, górna też...ale zabrała ze sobą kawałek kości, co skończyło się przedziurawioną zatoką przynosową. Nie była to wina chirurga- czuć było, że wie co robi. Po prostu moja anatomia zrobiła nam psikus i sprytnie ukryła drugi korzeń górnej ósemki, który niemalże wchodził do zatoki. Cóż, w efekcie porozcinali i ponaciągali mi dziąsło, założyli szwy do zębów nr 5 i jakoś się to zrasta. Opuchlizna- masakra! Około 2-3 dnia na policzku miałam drugą głowę, Ketonal forte + antybiotyk. Spanie na siedząco, żeby nie wytwarzać zbyt dużego ciśnienia w czaszce...generalnie to było coś strasznego. Siniak miałam na pół twarzy, zszedł dopiero 1,5 tygodnia po zabiegu. Aczkolwiek satysfakcja po tym jak wreszcie wszystko znika i sytuacja powoli się stabilizuje jest niezastąpiona  :Big Grin:  UWAGA! Nie chciałam nikogo tym wpisem przestraszyć- jeśli ósemki są do wywalenia to trzeba je wywalić i już- robi się to na szczęście tylko raz na każdy ząb  :Wink:  Niemniej jednak, czytając wcześniejsze wpisy o łagodnych przejściach przez "efekt po", chciałam przestrzec, że coś takiego również może się wydarzyć. Pozdrawiam!

----------

